# The favourite gadget?



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello,

Being a Homosapien im naturally into my gadgets.

I thought id start this thread to see what everyones favourite gadget is for their setup?

Be it light sensors, test kits, gadgets for measuring your animals fart, timers etc etc... You name it, put it here.

B


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

iPhone / iPad / Sky box / BT Broadband Hub : all equally vital to my sanity .


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

What about your viv gadgets my friend?


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> iPhone / iPad / Sky box / BT Broadband Hub : all equally vital to my sanity .


Wow, your snakes are spoilt! :whistling2:

Don't know if this counts but my IR thermometer gun is probably the best thing I ever bought. Can't beat it for keeping an eye on various viv temps quickly and efficiently. 

I don't really have any other gadgets other than the usual thermostats and timers.


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

U a ghost hunter with an IR gun? just in time for ghostbusters 3 release ha ha


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

KMAC said:


> U a ghost hunter with an IR gun? just in time for ghostbusters 3 release ha ha



That new GhostBusters movie looks absolutely dreadful , incidentally .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought it was an off topic question. 
Using TapaTalk where all posts are together rather than in sections ..


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

my array of seconds timers. I use 8 for the seasonal running of my viv, oh, and the turkey baster for good measure!!!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

KMAC said:


> U a ghost hunter with an IR gun? just in time for ghostbusters 3 release ha ha


Yes, blinding yourself with the laser is an excellent way to get out of seeing that film.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I also consider my IR thermometer the best gadget. I was going to say thermostat but without a thermometer a stat is useless anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I also consider my IR thermometer the best gadget. I was going to say thermostat but without a thermometer a stat is useless anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Same .. Two Digital Temp guns off eBay £9.99 each inc p&p . Fantastic things


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Its something I always thought about getting once a they have a humidity module included. I think u can get a combo but they are prob expensive.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I


KMAC said:


> Its something I always thought about getting once a they have a humidity module included. I think u can get a combo but they are prob expensive.




If that ever happens the price may be exorbitant I'd imagine .


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

I did see one on eBay whether its accurate I dont know but it was about £150.


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Im looking at a new gadget myself, a DIY rain maker. I was at my local hydroponics store and they have a good selection of twirly sprinklers, pumps, tubing etc. Im just trying to work out what sprinkler is closer to rain. This is something I only plan to use once a year to create a rainy season.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

KMAC said:


> I did see one on eBay whether its accurate I dont know but it was about £150.



Mmm I pick up some great buys on eBay but there are some real cheeky shysters out there .

I saw some digital temp guns just like mine for £15 each and the very same guy had the same product up for sale in his "other items" . He was selling the very same model of temp gun at £14.99 , £49.99 , £99.99 and £149.99 !!!!

There are people who will only buy something if it's a decent price as they presume that if it's too cheap it's of no use . I guess if they buying for a fiver and are selling loads at £14.99 and then selling the odd one a to £99.99 then they're in the money .

Just seems unfair to me though .


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Thats bad bumping people out their hard earned cash. I tend to buy stuff that others use like yourself that have tested a model. Im not shy in buying second hand gear. I like a bargin.
Do we have a product review section? A lot of companies will supply a couple of free items if your willing to write a detailed review or beta test. Do we have a mod that contacts such companies?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> iPhone / iPad / Sky box / BT Broadband Hub : all equally vital to my sanity .


Never change Z.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> Never change Z.



It's my Aspergers !

I'm just impulsive and regularly misread things 

I failed to see the three vital words in the first post ( "in your setup" )

Wouldn't change a thing though .


----------



## KMAC (Jun 23, 2016)

Tell you another one of my favourite gadgets tommeetippee baby bottles such as the easi vent range. I discovered this thankfully before I threw out the used bottles. This is my feeding dish. I put my crickets in these and the design makes it hard for crickets to escape but easy for RETF's to enter: http://m.tommeetippee.co.uk/department/baby-bottles/


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine my ir thermometer too- love it- under a tenner from Amazon.
I also love my mistking- other end of the financial spectrum but I treated myself and it's fab.


----------

